

Perl 5 development resumes, version 5.12 released - brunov
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/04/perl-5-development-resumes-version-512-released.ars?comments=1#comments-bar

======
kscaldef
It's worth reading the comment thread, but to summarize: Perl 5 development
never stopped, and it certainly wasn't "resumed" because Perl 6 isn't done
yet.

